# Twisted brute pic's 9/24/10



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i like the extra width helps in hole that are hulled out by 2 in lifts and big tires ...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweet! Does look pretty wide


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good.... And I can vouch for that extra width helping out. Was out at 60" with my offset Troopers. Switched to 31s on non-offset wheels and dropped to 54". Swapped out spacers a couple hours ago and back out to 57". I like bein able to reach out into No Mans Land and grabbin hold of what nobody else can reach lol.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my rear sits at 55" wide. 
that's still skinny enough to fit in the bed of a tundra


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Loving that brute!


----------

